# Training Treats



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I'm starting some training with Poppy, just wondering what everyone uses as treats? I started using the normal kibble feed stuff she's been having, but was thinking of maybe some boiled chicken. Never really tried dog training before (my last dog was a yorkie and not the brightest, he was the kind of dog that used to chase parked cars!!). I'm not sure how much I should be giving her, I know small pieces about the size of the kibble but how much altogether? would I need to reduce any of her daily feed?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

For everyday training rewards I use a mix of kibble and small treats. For new things and when out with lots of distractions I use a mix of cooked chicken, cooked sausage and kibble.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I use a mixture, Pets at Home have a big range, oh and most dogs seem to love cheese !


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I bought some Harringtons puppy treats for Dexter from the pet shop, nothing to upset him in it as it contains chicken, rice and yogurt.They are tiny and not too crunchy. I steer clear of the cheese ones as they did make him a bit loose- have to be careful at only 8 weeks old.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Mild Cheddar Cheese every time for us ..... in small cubes of about 5mm x 5mmxxxxx

If you use kibble it can confuse them slightly - best to try and avoid using "dinner" as a treat.

Cheese - in large amounts can go through them - but the amount needed for training it is ideal and shouldn't have any after-effects xx.

Stephen xx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

thats what i thought with the kibble. think I will try the cheese and maybe some boiled chicken .

Thanks everyone for the advice.
We've managed to learn sit already, that was using the kibble but she does it now, it's very useful when she's herding me and pulling at my shoelaces


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We started training classes last night and they suggested the cheese/chicken/sausage mixed with kibble saying that the kibble takes on the added flavour of the other tastier things so becomes a treat!
They also said that the treats only need to be tiny (size of your finger nail)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Freeze dried liver and chicken broken into small pieces....or Zukes.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

liver cake, i am yet to meat a dog who will turn it down. their is a schnazer at clas who wont do a thing he is told, but it i walk up to him and not even have to bring out a treat and he will do anything i ask. he loves it better than hotdogs.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahah you should sell it to your class mates!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> hahah you should sell it to your class mates!


way ahead of you lol we have been selling at class for the past 4 years, it is known at the class as dog drugs lol we have quite a fue adicted members lol poor Buster couldnt cope during the snow when he couldnt get his fix, his owner said her would just sit and stair at the frige as thats where it is kept, poor boy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> way ahead of you lol we have been selling at class for the past 4 years, it is known at the clas ad dog drugs lol we have quite a fue adicted members lol poor buster couldnt cope during the snow when he couldnt get his fix, his owner said her would just sit and stair at the frige as thats where it is kept, poor boy


AH! that is awesome! Kendal your like a puppy crack dealer! lol! i will have to find where you posted that recipe and give it a try!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Liver, cooked slowly in the oven then cut into small chunks. The best treat there is and the trick to walking to heal, keep it in your hand your dog will walk with its nose on your hand or in the case of a Cockerpoo bounce along beside you.
I also keep Premium Value Meaty Strips For Dogs form Jollys in my treat pouch for the other dogs that crowed round me trying to get the liver.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I always used frankfurters for training Betty - could make half of one last most of the class by cutting it into TINY pieces. As it smells strong she can recognise the smell quickly.

Now if I have treats on me when I walk her I use Natures Menu treats which I find I can easily break into smaller pieces (they are only tiny anyway) and I usually break them into at least 4 pieces. One of my friends ate a piece of the treat and he said it did taste very meaty!!!!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Stephen is responding very well in his training to the clicker and treats of 'a glug of red wine' 

Julia


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Ha ha Julia, if only husbands did respond to clickers! I would start mine off by clicking everytime he let me hold the remote control!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Stephen is responding very well in his training to the clicker and treats of 'a glug of red wine'
> 
> Julia


HAHAHHA Julia! both you and Stephen have such a good sence of humor


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> HAHAHHA Julia! both you and Stephen have such a good sence of humor


Do you know how good for you laughing is? I've heard that in Germany Doctors are prescribing Laughter Clinics for the health benefits. LOL

We meet lots of lovely funny people wanting to buy a Cockapoo. I think there's something about a shaggy characterful doggy that attracts folk with a good 'chuckle button'. 

Julia


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Do you know how good for you laughing is? I've heard that in Germany Doctors are prescribing Laughter Clinics for the health benefits. LOL
> 
> We meet lots of lovely funny people wanting to buy a Cockapoo. I think there's something about a shaggy characterful doggy that attracts folk with a good 'chuckle button'.
> 
> Julia


Laughter is great! and yes a shaggy puppy does bring a giggle out in most!


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

liver cake


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Liver cake and dried liver - I microwave it then cut it into tiny pieces before I bake it dry.


----------

